# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Online trading platform, IG Markets Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - IG Markets Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Cutting-edge analysis and alerts with IG

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Because there’s finding opportunity. And there’s having opportunity find you.

----------

